# Wireless 150 Router (no modem) with Good range?



## anxonic (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi, I want to buy a Wireless 150 router to set up with my MTNL provided Sterlite SAM 300AX ADSL modem. 
My router will be placed 1 floor above and 3 rooms away from my laptop and phone.
Can U people please suggest me a router with this kind of range? My budget is upto Rs.1500 or higher, if this range is not available within this budget.
Please help!


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 11, 2012)

300ax is a good modem, but it comes from mtnl.-/ It's interface is gives feel of cheap replica of beetel modems. But still if you are limited on your budget put all 1.5k on buying a new router instead of modem+router. Place it near window or any open area and then attach mtnl modem to it.

Look for n with dual band support if possible. Pick brand and model of your choice. Check you cell and laptop if they are equipped with n adapters or not. If not then no need for spending money on n router.


----------



## anxonic (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanx for the suggestion. I checked out the following Wireless N routers. Which one do U think will be the best in terms of range?

New TPLINK Wireless N 150 Mbps Router TL-WR740N WiFi 3 year Warranty TP-LINK | eBay

Flipkart: Asus RT-N10+ EZ N Wireless Router: Router

Flipkart: Netgear WNR612: Router

Flipkart: Belkin Basic Router (N150): Router


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 11, 2012)

wat abt Netgear WGR 614v10? Cost you around 1.5k.


----------



## anxonic (Feb 12, 2012)

Its not a Wireless N150 router

***UPDATE***

Ordered the Flipkart: D-Link D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router: Router

Lets see how it fares....

any of you tried this one before?


----------

